# Problem with horton red dot scope



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has come accross something like this. I have a horton SS060 3 dot scope for my crossbow, which has worked fine, until now. the 3 dots obviously should go up and down. Now they are slanted, kind of like \ any idea if this is fixable? is it just junk now?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

take it off and throw it away.. I haven't used my Horton in years, im back to shooting a compound, but im a firm beliver in no scope/red dot, why is it needed? set a single pin at 25 yards and learn to shoot that. just my opinion  modern bows and crossbows are fast enough to shoot within inches from 10-30 yards. one pin really simplifies things when it comes time to draw..


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

All I can think of is that the body of it got rotated somehow. You probably already thought of that. 

I have been using the Horton 4x32 optical scope for a long time now. It helped me a lot with accuracy.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah already took it off and remounted it. looks fine, probably just broke! At least I can go from the middle dot that is still centered, for 30 yards and adjust from there.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I went to a single red dot scope. No guessing on what dot to use in a pressure situation. Can find Truglo red/green dot scopes everywhere for $40. Well worth it IMO.


----------

